# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source > گفتگو: راه حلی برای از بین بردن محدودیت دسترسی برای کاربران ایرانی

## محمدامین شریفی

در این تاپیک،کوشش برای پی بردن به حقوق قانونی کاربران ایرانی است.و هیچ کوششی هم برای سیاسی جلوه دادن این قضیه ندارد.راهکار درست راهکاری است که از روی اندیشه و با قبول موانع آن گرفته شود نه نادیده گرفتن موانع سر راه.برای دستیابی به این حق باید اول حقوق خود را از طریق مستنداتی که سازمان های بین المللی ارائه میدهند،بشناسیم.سپس برای حل کردن مشکلاتمان تصمیمات لازم را اتخاذ کنیم.از جمله این تصمیمات میتوان به 1) ارسال ایمیل به سازمان های جهانی 2)برگزاری نظر سنجی و بازتاب آن 3)امضای شکایت نامه بوسیله تعداد زیادی از کاربران
راهکار سوم، که امضای شکایت نامه است شاید اولین قدمی باشد که بعد از "پی بردن به حقوق قانونی"خود میتوانیم انجام بدهیم.شاید یکی از بارزترین این اقدامات شکایت به "نام جعلی خلیج عرب"بود، که سازمان های نقشه برداری را مجبور به اصلاح نقشه هایشان کرد.
عمده شکایت ما از سایت های "ماکروسافت" و "گوگل"است.
در این تاپیک هرگونه پست های احساساتی و سیاسی و هر چیزی که بر اساس مدارک علمی نباشد، off topic محسوب میشود

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

بحث اصلی بر سر اینست که سایت های گوگل و MSN قسمت های علمی خود را بر روی کاربران ایرانی میبندند.و همچنین اکثر سایت های غربی نام ایران را از قسمت registration خود حذف کرده اند.حال گوگل که بنابر ادعای خودش سردمدار بنیان open source است،دارد یکی از قوانین open source را نقض میکند:



> The Open Source Definition (Annotated)
> ...
> 5. No Discrimination Against Persons or Groups
> 
> The license must not discriminate against any person or group of persons.
> 
> Rationale: In order to get the maximum benefit from the process, the maximum diversity of persons and groups should be equally eligible to contribute to open sources. Therefore we forbid any open-source license from locking anybody out of the process.
> 
> *Some countries, including the United States, have export restrictions for certain types of software. An OSD-conformant license may warn licensees of applicable restrictions and remind them that they are obliged to obey the law; however, it may not incorporate such restrictions itself.*

----------


## anubis_ir

> دلیل توهین سایت های اینترنتی به ایرانیان و ایران چیست؟


همون دليلي كه دانشگاه صنعتي شريف جزو ليست تحريم‌ها قرار گرفته.

----------


## Mamdos

> بحث اصلی بر سر اینست که سایت های گوگل و MSN قسمت های علمی خود را بر روی کاربران ایرانی میبندند.و همچنین اکثر سایت های غربی نام ایران را از قسمت registration خود حذف کرده اند.حال گوگل که بنابر ادعای خودش سردمدار بنیان open source است،دارد یکی از قوانین open source را نقض میکند:


توی همون قسمتی از قوانین متن‌باز که آوردید گفته که در شرایطی که مقرراتی برای جلوگیری از صادرات نرم‌افزار وجود داره مجوزهای متن‌باز کاری نمی‌تونن بکنن و اون قوانین اولویت داره. بنابراین گوگل قانون متن‌باز رو نقض نکرده چون خود متن‌باز به این استثنا اشاره کرده.
شرکت‌های آمریکایی به فکر سودشان هستند و دوست ندارند کسی را تحریم کنند ولی مجبورند از قانون کشورشان اطاعت کنند. در عین حال اگر بدانند که این قانون ضرر بزرگی بهشان می‌زند به دولت/کنگره فشار می‌آورند تا قانون را بردارد.

به نظر من راه‌هایی مثل شکایت و ... در مورد متن‌باز خوبه ولی یک راه ریشه‌ای اینه که بتونیم جوامع متن‌باز خارجی رو با خودمون همراه کنیم. راه بلندمدتش اینه که مشارکت ایرانیان رو در پروژه‌های متن‌باز بالا ببریم، تا این پروژه‌ها به ایرانیان وابسته شوند و نتوانند ایرانیان را نادیده بگیرند؛ همان‌طور که برنامه‌نویسان آمریکایی، آلمانی، فرانسوی، برزیلی و دانمارکی نقش‌های کلیدی در پروژه‌های متن‌باز دارند. همچنین باید پروژه‌هایی را که توسط ایرانیان شروع شده‌اند آن‌قدر معروف و باکیفیت کنیم تا تعداد قابل ملاحظه‌ای کاربر خارجی پیدا کند، یا پروژه‌های عالی‌ای شروع کنیم که به معروفیت جهانی برسند.

با این که تعداد کاربران و طرفداران نرم‌افزارهای متن‌باز در ایران به حد خوبی رسیده (مثلاً ده‌ها وب‌نوشت فارسی در این زمینه وجود داره) ولی متأسفانه مشارکت ایرانیان در پروژه‌های متن‌باز هنوز خیلی کم است. این نشان می‌دهد که ما دسترسی به اینترنت، پهنای باند و امکانات کافی برای کمک به نرم‌افزارهای متن‌باز را داریم (ن.ک. به رتبه‌ی ایران در بارگیری فایرفاکس ۳) ولی از این امکانات بیشتر برای مصرف استفاده می‌کنیم تا برای تولید.

اگر در تیم توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی لینوکس یا اوپونتو یا فایرفاکس یا openjdk ایرانیانی با نقش کلیدی و پرنفوذ و فعال (مثلاً به کنفرانس‌های جوامع متن‌باز بروند و سخنرانی کنند یا با رسانه‌های مروج متن‌باز مصاحبه کنند) حضور داشته باشند، اعتراض به تحریم نرم‌افزارهای متن‌باز خیلی بیشتر جواب می‌دهد. جامعه‌ی متن‌باز جهانی اگر ببیند که تحریم ایران به ضرر جنبش متن‌باز است حتماً از ما حمایت خواهد کرد. حتی شرکت‌هایی مثل سان و گوگل اگر ببینند که ایرانیان به پروژه‌های متن‌بازشان خیلی کمک می‌کنند به دولت آمریکا فشار می‌آورند که این محدودیت‌ها را بردارد. مثلاً گوگل با توجه به تعداد کاربران ایرانی زیادی که دارد احتمالاً از دولت خواسته که اجازه بدهد صفحه‌ی جستجویش را روی ایران نبندد وگرنه دلیلی نداشت که این کار را نکند چون قسمت‌های زیادی از وب‌گاهش را روی ایران بسته. شرکت‌ها ترجیح می‌دهند تحریم وجود نداشته باشد تا سود بیشتری ببرند.

----------


## Mamdos

در ادامه‌ی ارسال قبلی‌ام و به عنوان مثالی از تصور جامعه‌ی جهانی متن‌باز از نقش ایرانیان در پروژه‌های متن‌باز، این رو که یکی از دوستان در قسمت اخبار ارسال کرده ببینید: نقشۀ قعالیت های اپن سورس کشور ها

کمبود ارتباط ما با توسعه‌دهندگان نرم‌افزارهای متن‌باز باعث می‌شه که جامعه‌ی جهانی متن‌باز، ایران رو به عنوان یک کشور مهم برای متن‌باز در نظر نگیره، که این تحریم کردن ایران رو آسون‌تر می‌کنه.

----------


## newamir

حقیقتش من نمیدونم off topic چیه و امیدوارم این چیزی که من نوشتم off topic نباشه. 
خیلی خوبه که ما به فکر یه راه حل ریشه ای برای این موضوعات باشیم، ولی حقیقت اینه که این موضوع یه موضوع سیاسی عمیقه که با یه نامه و چند تا امضا حل نمیشه. یه راه منطقی(همون طور که گفته شد) اینه که اگه اون شرکت ها بدونن که سود زیادی از ایران میبرن این قوانین رو بر میدارن. ولی باز اشکال اینجاست که بازار شرکت های متن باز اونقدر از ایران سود نمیکنه که بخوان فشار وارد کنن و قانون رو بردارن، چون توی ایران اونقدر برنامه نویسای خوب زیاد نیستن که بخوان به پروژه های جهانی کمک قابل توجهی بکنند، و اینم به این خاطر هست که اکثر برنامه نویسای خوب با پای خودشون میرن اون ور آب و براشون کار میکنن! 
 البته همه اینها به قول خودتون موانع سر راهه! و ممکنه بشه با تلاش زیاد حلشون کرد.
در عوض، راهی که من همین الان هم در مقابل این جور چیزا استفاده میکنم استفاده از پروکسی هست. شما با داشتن یه سرور توی هر جای دنیا خیلی راحت میتونین اونا رو دور بزنین و به این قانون هاشون بخندین. :قهقهه: 
من حس شخصیم رو هم بگم که من شک دارم که از لحاظ وجدانی حق با ما باشه! وقتی ما مثلا برای نرم افزار های مایکروسافت که توی کل دنیا به چند صد دلار و چند هزار دلار فروخته میشن یه قرون هم بشون نمیدیم، حالا که پروژه متن بازشون رو به ما نمیدن نباید خیلی تعجب کنیم. خداییش اگه کسی این کارو با برنامه ای که خودتون نوشتین بکنه آیا ممکنه برنامه متن بازتون رو بش بدین تا سطح علمیش بالا بره؟! :چشمک: 
در پایان هم در جواب اون دوستی که گفته بودن



> همون دليلي كه دانشگاه صنعتي شريف جزو ليست تحريم‌ها قرار گرفته


بگم که استادان شریف و خیلی از شریفی هایی که در ایران میمونن در پروژهای نظامی و اطلاعاتی نقش بسیار کلیدی ای ایفا میکنن و اونها خواب نما نشده اند که دانشگاه شریف را تحریم کرده اند بلکه دلایل روشنی برای این موضوع وجود داره. میتونین صفحه شخصی بعضی استادهای دانشکده برق، کامپیوتر، مکانیک، فیزیک یا هوافضا رو نگاه کنین.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> در ادامه‌ی ارسال قبلی‌ام و به عنوان مثالی از تصور جامعه‌ی جهانی متن‌باز از نقش ایرانیان در پروژه‌های متن‌باز، این رو که یکی از دوستان در قسمت اخبار ارسال کرده ببینید: نقشۀ قعالیت های اپن سورس کشور ها
> 
> کمبود ارتباط ما با توسعه‌دهندگان نرم‌افزارهای متن‌باز باعث می‌شه که جامعه‌ی جهانی متن‌باز، ایران رو به عنوان یک کشور مهم برای متن‌باز در نظر نگیره، که این تحریم کردن ایران رو آسون‌تر می‌کنه.


از آقا محمد واقعا سپاسگذاری میکنم و از اینکه میبینم برخلاف خیلی از ماها، بحث را از دید علمی میبیند،غبطه میخورم.اینجا را نگاه کنید یکی از هم وطن هامون(البته نسبتش با من میشه،هم ساتراپی) داره به عنوان یک برنامه نویس ایرانی در codeproject.com فعالیت میکند. 
واقعا تعداد دانشگاهی های ما در ویکی پدیا و سایت های مثل codeproject.com بسیار کم است.ویکی پدیای فارسی که یکی از فعالیت های جامعه متن باز است،خیلی عقب تر از بقیه زبان هاست.شاید برای خیلی از ما واژه "متن باز" مساوی با از دست کشیدن از محصولات ماکروسافت است و "متن باز" برای ما تداعی کننده یک محیط خشک و بسیار تخصصی میباشد.
من فکر میکنم ایرانی ها ترجیح میدهند کارهایشان را خودشان یا حداقل با دوستان (حقیقی) خودشان انجام دهند و *سراغ کارهای گروهی تا وقتی که مجبور نشوند،نمیروند*.
البته از نظر من فعالیت های سایبر ایران با در نظر گرفتن  سرعت بد اینترنت،در این دهه های اخیر بسیار قابل ستایش است.زبان انگلیسی هم که بسیار در بین ایرانی ها قابل گسترش است.و تا چند دهه ی آینده باید شاهد حضور ایرانی ها در گروه های بین المللی باشیم.



> در عوض، راهی که من همین الان هم در مقابل این جور چیزا استفاده میکنم استفاده از پروکسی هست. شما با داشتن یه سرور توی هر جای دنیا خیلی راحت میتونین اونا رو دور بزنین و به این قانون هاشون بخندین.


شما هنگامی که میخواهید در سایت های عضو شوید از پروکسی استفاده میکنید؟یا هنگامی که به سایت های قدرتمندی مانند گوگل مراجعه میکنید باز هم پروکسی سال پیش شما جواب میدهد؟.آقا امیر لیست نکردن اسم ایران در لیست کشور ها یک توهین است.



> وقتی ما مثلا برای نرم افزار های مایکروسافت که توی کل دنیا به چند صد دلار و چند هزار دلار فروخته میشن یه قرون هم بشون نمیدیم، حالا که پروژه متن بازشون رو به ما نمیدن نباید خیلی تعجب کنیم.


قوانین نشر مجوز ماکروسافت با "متن باز"خیلی فرق دارد و در جهان علمی امروز واژه "سود دهی" معنا دارد و *سایت های اینترنتی سود دهیشان را از مشاهده سایتشان بوسیله کاربران بدست می آورند،که راه درآمد گوگل  هم دقیقا همین است.اگر گوگل ببیند که با این کارهایش کاربران ایرانی را از خود دلزده میکند،شک نکنید که حداقل درباره آن چاره ای می اندیشد.ما هنوز مفهوم customer is king را نفهمیده ایم.دوستان در این دنیای اقتصاد محور، مشتری خیلی بیشتر از این حرف ها جایگاه دارد.به دلیل محیط غیر رقابتی ایران ما هنوز این مسئله را درک نکرده ایم.
*

----------


## Delphi Coder

هر زمان انگشت اتهام به سمت بیرون دراز کردیم باید بدانیم که سخت در اشتباهیم. اگر واقعا به فکر از بین بردن محدودیت دسترسی برای کاربران ایرانی هستیم باید مساله را درست تعریف کنیم و ابتدا خودمان را اصلاح کنیم. متهم کردن دیگران فقط توجیه است.

----------


## mohsen.srn

البته همانطور که شما هم می دانید مشکلاتی که داریم و توهین هایی که تحمل می کنیم فقط و فقط سیاسیه.
شرکت های بزرگ اینترنتی و کامپیوتری که البته اکثریت قریب به اتفاقشون آمریکایی هستند اصلا کاری به میزان درامد و یا استعداد و علاقه ایرانی ها ندارند.(البته میزان درآمد هم تاثیر زیادی داره) بزرگترین شرکت های نفتی و الکترونیکی و ... دنیا که هم بازار و هم ذخایر ایران براشون مثل طلا می مونه به خاطر تحریم ها به ایران خدمات نمی دند، زورشون هم اصلا به دولت آمریکا نمی رسه. چرا؟ چون امنیت ملی برای هر کشوری از هر چیزی با ارزش تره، بازار ایران که بماند!!! می دونم که می خواید بحث علمی بشه اما اگر از طرقی که شما منظورتون هست بتونیم این تحریم ها رو از بین ببریم، کاری کردیم مثال زدنی!!!
تنها راه حل تقریبا عملی اینه که با جمع کردن تعداد قابل توجهی امضای اینترنتی، به آمریکا بفهمونیم که اگه می خواد تحریم کنه باید هدفمند این کار رو بکنه، نه این که ما مردم بیچاره ضرر کنیم. من شنیدم که بزرگترین سایتهای دولت ایران توی امنترین سرور های آمریکاییه.

----------


## احمد سامعی

> آقا لیست نکردن اسم ایران در لیست کشور ها یک توهین است.
> [/B]


با اجازه مدیر تالار 
دوستان ببخشید ما هر کاری کنیم این تاپیک علمی نخواهد شد به همان دلیل که دوستان دیگه هم اشاره کردن چون ریشه مشکلات از جای دیگه است ... ؟!

در جواب ایشون هم باید گفت از قدیم گفتن هر کس خودش برای خودش احترام می یاره
اگر اونها به ما توهین می کنن چون ما خودمون خواستیم که توهین بشه واقعیت این که ما ایرانی  در دنیا واقعاً چیزی بیشتر از این لیاقت نداریم. ما که تقریباً تمام نرم افزارهایی که داریم استفاده می کنیم دزدی هست یعنی به طرف سازنده احترام گذاشتیم که حالا توقع احترام داریم چند نفر برنامه نویس که ادعای طرف داری از قانون حق کپی رایت داره ویندوز خریده یا برنامه توسعه دهنده برنامه نویسی خودش (مثل ویژوال استدیو و...) از مردم عادی که بگذریم

اگر یک مدت در خارج از ایران زندگی کنید می فهمید من چی می گم من واقعاً در اونجا دیدم که رفتار ما ایرانی ها تنها ما ایرانی ها چقدر زشت و بد هست (البته اگر یک سفر به دبی هم داشته باشید خودش نمونه است ) 
حالا چطور توقع احترام داریم

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> با اجازه مدیر تالار 
> دوستان ببخشید ما هر کاری کنیم این تاپیک علمی نخواهد شد به همان دلیل که دوستان دیگه هم اشاره کردن چون ریشه مشکلات از جای دیگه است ... ؟!
> 
> در جواب ایشون هم باید گفت از قدیم گفتن هر کس خودش برای خودش احترام می یاره
> اگر اونها به ما توهین می کنن چون ما خودمون خواستیم که توهین بشه واقعیت این که ما ایرانی  در دنیا واقعاً چیزی بیشتر از این لیاقت نداریم. ما که تقریباً تمام نرم افزارهایی که داریم استفاده می کنیم دزدی هست یعنی به طرف سازنده احترام گذاشتیم که حالا توقع احترام داریم چند نفر برنامه نویس که ادعای طرف داری از قانون حق کپی رایت داره ویندوز خریده یا برنامه توسعه دهنده برنامه نویسی خودش (مثل ویژوال استدیو و...) از مردم عادی که بگذریم
> 
> اگر یک مدت در خارج از ایران زندگی کنید می فهمید من چی می گم من واقعاً در اونجا دیدم که رفتار ما ایرانی ها تنها ما ایرانی ها چقدر زشت و بد هست (البته اگر یک سفر به دبی هم داشته باشید خودش نمونه است ) 
> حالا چطور توقع احترام داریم


سلام.

همانطور که یادآور شدید، این تاپیک باید علمی و دارای راه حل باشد.

به هر حال اگر آماری از نقض حقوق کپی رایت در کشور ها اعلام می کردید و سپس نتیجه گیری، آن موقع زیباتر میشد.

جالب اینجاست که اسم ایران در این لیست هم نیست!.

موفق باشید.

----------


## rapidpich

اگه جوابی که میدم سیاسی حساب میشه و مخالف قوانین سایته لطفا اون رو حذف کنید.
توجه کنید که خیلی کشور های دیگه هم تحریم هستند. کشوری مثل سوریه و لیبی هم تو لیست یاهو میمونن
کشور کره شمالی اصلا اینترنت ندارن! اونجا مبایل هم ندارن! تلفن خارجه که هیچی 
*حتی کره شمالی تو لیست یاهو هست !!!*
ولی ما نیستیم.دلیلش هم اینه: دولت ما  میگه اسرائیل رو به رسمیت نمیشناسه. اینهم جواب دنیا به ماست، ما هم شما رو به رسمیت نمیشناسیم. از قدیم گفتن جواب های هویه!
توجه کنید که از نظر یک آمریکایی یا .. ما ایرانیا اصولا جز تروریستا حساب نمیشیم. از نظر اونها عربها خیلی خطرناک هستند ولی هیچ وقت به یک ایرانی به اون چشم نیگا نمیکنن.
من کلا گزینه 1-3 رو رد میکنم. هیچ کدوم از اینها باعث این برخورد نیست. گزینه 4 هم اصلا نمیدونم منظورتون چیه و چه ربطی داره. 
من بهتون قول میدم(حاضرم شرط ببندم!) اگه یک روزی این تحریمها تموم شه و ما هم مثل همه کشورهای دیگه بشیم ایرانیها به کاربران دست اول(بعد از آمریکا، انگلیس) قرار بگیرن.

----------


## worm_19

> با اجازه مدیر تالار 
> دوستان ببخشید ما هر کاری کنیم این تاپیک علمی نخواهد شد به همان دلیل که دوستان دیگه هم اشاره کردن چون ریشه مشکلات از جای دیگه است ... ؟!
> 
> در جواب ایشون هم باید گفت از قدیم گفتن هر کس خودش برای خودش احترام می یاره
> اگر اونها به ما توهین می کنن چون ما خودمون خواستیم که توهین بشه واقعیت این که ما ایرانی  در دنیا واقعاً چیزی بیشتر از این لیاقت نداریم. ما که تقریباً تمام نرم افزارهایی که داریم استفاده می کنیم دزدی هست یعنی به طرف سازنده احترام گذاشتیم که حالا توقع احترام داریم چند نفر برنامه نویس که ادعای طرف داری از قانون حق کپی رایت داره ویندوز خریده یا برنامه توسعه دهنده برنامه نویسی خودش (مثل ویژوال استدیو و...) از مردم عادی که بگذریم
> 
> اگر یک مدت در خارج از ایران زندگی کنید می فهمید من چی می گم من واقعاً در اونجا دیدم که رفتار ما ایرانی ها تنها ما ایرانی ها چقدر زشت و بد هست (البته اگر یک سفر به دبی هم داشته باشید خودش نمونه است ) 
> حالا چطور توقع احترام داریم


من با این که ما داریم نرم افزار دزدی استفاده می کنیم مخالفم. اصلا من متحول شدم نمی خوام نرم افزار دزدی استفاده کنم می خوام پولشو بدم...حالا چه جوری بدم؟ برم از نمایندگی مایکروسافت بخرم؟ یا از طریق اینترنت و با مستر کارت؟ پی پال چطوره؟
نه مایکروسافت تو ایران نمایندگی داره نه مستر کارت ، پی پال هم همین جور. هیچکدوم ایران رو اصلا به رسمیت نمی شناسن.مثل اینکه که اصلا خودشون نمی خوان پولشو بهشون بدیم.حالا فرض کن به صد روش می شه اینا رو دور زد و پول رو بهشون پرداخت کرد...این پولی که ما می دیم باید به ما خدمات بدن باید خدمات پس از فروش ارائه بدن که نمی دن. قیمت ویندوز که این قدر زیاده فقط مال خود ویندوز نیست مال خدماتش هم هست.

----------


## golbafan

به نظر من نبود قانون كپيرايت جهاني در ايران باعث اين مسائل ميشه
--------------------



> اینهم جواب دنیا به ماست، ما هم شما رو به رسمیت نمیشناسیم. از قدیم گفتن جواب های هویه!


البته من عقيده دارم كه اين جواب دنيا نيست بلكه جواب بعضي سايت هاي امريكاييه
كه البته اكثر سايت هاي مهم و معروف آمريكايي اند...

----------


## Slytherin

به نظر من این جمله از بنیان غلط است:
"دلیل توهین سایت های اینترنتی به ایرانیان و ایران چیست؟"
هیچ توهینی به ایران و ایرانیان از طرف سایت های خارجی در موارد ارائه خدمات صورت نمی گیرد.
اینکه برخی سایت از جمله گوگل امکانات کامل به ایرانیان نمی دهند چندین دلیل دارد که من به اختصار به دو موردش اشاره می کنم،
1.اکثر این سایت ها، یک شرکت خصوصی هستند، پس ما نمی توانیم انتظار داشته باشیم که فردی خاص، امکاناتی را که به همه می دهد، به ما هم بدهد.
2.بسیاری از این ها به خاطر تحریم های است که بر علیه حکومت ایران شکل گرفته است، تفاوت بسیاری بین توهین و تحریم وجود دارد!
و اما راه کار عملی از نظر من:
1.حکومت می بایست در مقابل جامعه جهانی دست از لج بازی بردارد و رفتار هایش را بلکل عوض کند، در نتیجه این محرومیت ها که بر اثر تحریم ها شکل گرفته اند خود به خود بر طرف می گردد.
2.می شود با راه های مختلف از قبیل ارسال ایمیل و جمع آوری امضاء به جامعه جهانی و شرکت های خصوصی فهماند که حساب ملت ایران از حکومت آن جدا است و در صورتی که این اورگان ها قانع شوند، مشکل بر طرف می گردد.
پی نوشت: همان طوری که در بالا اشاره کردم، من این نظر سنجی را معتبر نمی پندارم، پس مسلما در آن شرکت نکردم.
سربلند باشید.

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

اما من خودمو درگیر این مسائل نمیکنم و با استفاده از ف . ی . ل . ت . ر . ش . ک . ن همه این تحریم ها رو دور میزنم.

تو بخش کد های گوگل میرم.
از سایت سان مایکروسیستم دانلود میکنم.
از sourceforg هم میتونم دانلود کنم.

من از اصلحه خودشون بر ضد خودشون استفاده میکنم. اینا ف.ش در اختیار ما میزارن تا بتونیم به سایت های سیاسی و ... بریم ولی ما میتونیم ازش اینطوری استفاده کنیم.
از اینکه پولی برای ویندوز نمیدم خیلی هم خوشحالم. شما جوابتون به کسی که به شما توهین میکنه چیه؟ شما هم باید یجوری بچزونیش. 

اونهایی که هم که میگن این توهین واسه رعایت نشدن حق  کپی رایته واسم توضیح بدن چرا هند و چین که بزرگیترین نقض کننده های کپی رایت محصولات نرم افزاری امریکا هستن تو لیست سیاهشون نیستن؟؟

----------


## Slytherin

> من از اصلحه خودشون بر ضد خودشون استفاده میکنم. اینا ف.ش در اختیار ما میزارن تا بتونیم به سایت های سیاسی و ... بریم ولی ما میتونیم ازش اینطوری استفاده کنیم.


ای بشکنه دستی که نمک نداره!، کمک های کشور های صلح طلب حالا شده اسلحه خودشان؟!!!!




> از اینکه پولی برای ویندوز نمیدم خیلی هم خوشحالم. شما جوابتون به کسی که به شما توهین میکنه چیه؟ شما هم باید یجوری بچزونیش. 
> ؟


فرض کنید شما یک برنامه ساختید و دوست ندارید آن را به یک فرد بفروشید، حالا اون فرد بیاد و برنامه شما رو کرک کنه و در جواب بگه: 
"از اینکه پولی برای این برنامه نمیدم خیلی هم خوشحالم. شما جوابتون به کسی که به شما توهین میکنه چیه؟ شما هم باید یجوری بچزونیش."
جوابتون برای اون فرد چیه؟!، تازه این در شرایطی هست که امکان خرید ویندوز در مراکز معتبر امکان پذیر است. حالا به غیر از این، بحث سایت های که خدمات نمی دهند چه ربطی به ماکروسافت داره؟!! (همون جریان شقیقه پیش میاد!)



> اونهایی که هم که میگن این توهین واسه رعایت نشدن حق  کپی رایته واسم توضیح بدن چرا هند و چین که بزرگیترین نقض کننده های کپی رایت محصولات نرم افزاری امریکا هستن تو لیست سیاهشون نیستن؟؟


یک توضیح ساده وجود داره، آمریکا با چین و هند حال می کنه ولی با ایران نه!، هیچ توهینی در کار نیست، سازمان هایی دوست ندارند به ایران سرویس بدهند، همان طوری که ممکن است شما دوست نداشته باشید برای شخص ایکس برنامه بنویسید!
این کجاش توهینه؟!

پی نوشت: هند و چین با توجه به جمعیتشون که روی هم 1/3 جمعیت کل جهان هست، بزرگترین نقض کننده قانون کپی رایت هستند، اگر جمعیت این کشور ها را نسبت به جمعیت سایر کشور ها (از جمله ایران) در نظر بگیرید می بینید که به نتیجه دیگری می رسید.

----------


## sinavb

دوستان من کل این تایپیک رو خوندم و به نظرات واقعا قشنگی برخوردم که فکر می کنم واقعا راست می گن 

ببینید دوستان، ما میایم ویندوز چند صد دلاری رو به قیمت 1000 تومن یا شایدم کمتر می خریم و ازو اون استفاده می کنیم 
این عمل ناخوشایند هم توی کشور ما یه امر کاملا عادی و غیر قابل توجیه !!!!!
شما این رو در نظر بگیر اگر خودت یه نرم افزار خیلی حرفه ای بنویسی و اون رو بفروش بروسونی بعد چند روز بعد سی دی رایتیش رو دست مردم ببینی چه حالی بهت دست میده ! پیش خودت چی میگی !
مثال خیلی بارز و گویا نرم افزار حسابداری هلو که واسه یه شرکت ایرانیه
که من از قیمتشم مطلع نیستم ولی میدونم بالا هست ، میاد روی سیستمش قفل سخت افزاری میزاره چون ما ایرانی ها رو می شناسه میدونه اگه نخواد واسه نرم افزارش قفل بگزاره فردا باید دره شرکت رو تخته کنه 
خوب حالا ما که به برنامه نویس هموطنه خودمون احترام نمی گزاریم چطوری بیایم واسه شرکت ماکروسافت احترام بزاریم اون دوست عزیزمون هم که می گه " باشه من متحول شدم می خوام برم سی دی اصل ویندوز رو بخرم " اینا همش حرفه شما واقعا میای 100 یا 200 هزار تومان بدی پای ویندوز  :لبخند: 
خوب حالا شرکت ماکروسافت بیاد تو چه کشوری سرمایه گزاری کنه تو کشوری که مردم دارن سی دی هاشو با 1000 تومان خریدو و فروش می کنه بیاد وسط شهر مغازه بزنه به "آهای مردم سی دی اصل ماکروسافت 200 هزار تومان !!!!!" بد ماهم رد می شیمو بهش می خندیم می گیم اینم خوشه ، باش تا سی دی هات فروش بره 
بعد جالبه من این چند روز که رفتم نمایشگاه رسانه های دیجیتال توی چند تا غرفش نوشته بود :
*بیاید با نخریدن محصولات آمریکایی ، اسرائیلی ، انگلیسی (کوکاکولا ، پپسی و ..) بهای گلوله های دشمنان خودمون رو پرداخت نکنیم بطری های نوشابه و شکلات های خارجی رو چسبونده بودن به دیوار !!!*
*واقعا یک لحظه از ایرانی بودن خودم خجالت کشیدم*
انگار مثلا یه همچین شرکتای بزرگی لنگ چندرغاز پولین که از ما می خواد بهشون برسه 
من به این جمله واقعا اعتقاد دارم :
*آدم باید به طرف مقابلش احترام بگزاره تا احترام ببینه*

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

> فرض کنید شما یک برنامه ساختید و دوست ندارید آن را به یک فرد بفروشید


وقتی حاضره به همه بفروشه و به عده ای مجانی هم بده وتاکید کنه که فقط به شما نمیدم معنیش چیه؟




> یک توضیح ساده وجود داره، آمریکا با چین و هند حال می کنه ولی با ایران نه!، هیچ توهینی در کار نیست، سازمان هایی دوست ندارند به ایران سرویس بدهند، همان طوری که ممکن است شما دوست نداشته باشید برای شخص ایکس برنامه بنویسید!
> این کجاش توهینه؟!


معذرت میخوام. اشتباه از من بود. این درد دل رو میبایست پیش یه ایرانی مطرح میکردم. شما یه جوری از اونا صحبت و دفاع میکنید که اینگار وکیلشونی و ایرانی بودنت یادت رفته. چرا همش این برنامه ننوشتنا , این سرویس ندادنا باید واسه ما باشه؟ این معنیش توهین نیست؟




> پی نوشت: هند و چین با توجه به جمعیتشون که روی هم 1/3 جمعیت کل جهان هست، بزرگترین نقض کننده قانون کپی رایت هستند، اگر جمعیت این کشور ها را نسبت به جمعیت سایر کشور ها (از جمله ایران) در نظر بگیرید می بینید که به نتیجه دیگری می رسید.


منظورت چیه؟ یعنی چون زیادن امریکا دوسشون داره و براشون برنامه مینویسه و بهشون سرویس میده و... حتی اگه واسه برنامش پول ندن میره تو کشورشون نمایندگی هم میزنه؟؟


برداشت من از کل حرفات این بود : موکلای تو هرکاری که دوست دارن میتونن با ما بکنن حقشونه و هیچ یک از بی احترامی هاشون توهین محسوب نمیشه بلکه بی احترامی و نادیده گرفتن حق ما جزوی از اختیاراتشونه . ماهم باید به ازای هر کاری که علیه ما انجام میدن تشویقشون کنیم و بگیم حقمونه.

----------


## Mahdi.Spirit

نظر دوستان رو خوندم ،‌ به نظر من هم اصلي ترين دليل سياسيه نه حقوقي ،‌ البته اينو خود گوگل هم چند روز پيش كه دانلود كروم ،‌ پيكاسا ،‌ گوگل ارث رو براي ايران آزاد كرد گفته:
Software downloads for Iran
1/18/2011 09:00:00 PM
During the protests that erupted in Iran following the disputed Presidential election in June 2009, the central government in Tehran deported all foreign journalists, shut down traditional media outlets, closed off print journalism and disrupted cell phone lines. The government also infiltrated networks, posing as activists and using false identities to round up dissidents. In spite of this, the sharing of information using the Internet prevailed. YouTube and Twitter were cited by journalists, activists and bloggers as the best source for firsthand accounts and on-the-scene footage of the protests and violence across the country. At the time, though, U.S. export controls and sanctions programs prohibited software downloads to Iran.

Some of those export restrictions have now been lifted and today, for the first time, we’re making Google Earth, Picasa and Chrome available for download in Iran. We’re committed to full compliance with U.S. export controls and sanctions programs and, as a condition of our export licenses from the Treasury Department, we will continue to block IP addresses associated with the Iranian government.

Our products are specifically designed to help people create, communicate, share opinions and find information. And we believe that more available products means more choice, more freedom, and ultimately more power for individuals in Iran and across the globe.


اما به نظر من دو راه بيشتر وجود نداره :
اولي كه آسونترين و سريع ترين راهه اينه كه اونارو با "چيز پي ان " و " چيز شكن" و... دور بزنيم ،  كه البته راه حل اصولي نيست ولي تنها راه چاره است
راه دوم هم كه اصوليه ولي دست ما نيست، تصويب و اجراي كامل قانون كپي رايت توي كشوره! البته هم براي نرم افزارها و بازي هاي داخلي هم خارجي! 
دليل اينكه براي خارجي هم ميگم اينه كه اگه كسي داخل كشور تصميم گرفت يه نرم افزار مثلا گرافيكي توليد كنه و هزينه فروش هر نسخه اش مثلا 50 هزار تومن شد ،‌ كسي نتونه بياد توي بقالي فتوشاپ رو بفروشه 1000 تومن ! فقط تنها مشكل اين روش زمان بر بودنشه ولي به نظر من كه ارزشش رو داره!
حالا اينجا دو تا بحث پيش مياد :
يا خود اون شركتهاي خارجي وقتي ببينن اين قانون داره اجرا ميشه  و اگه دليلشون سياسي نبود ميان بصورت رسمي ميفروشن و خدمات ميدن ،‌ اينطوري شركتهاي داخلي هم دلگرم ميشن و شروع به كار ميكنن
اما اگر مشكلشون سياسي باشه ميشه يه كار ديگه كرد ،‌ اونم اينكه يك مكان تقريبا رسمي ايجاد بشه و نرم افزارهاي خارجي رو با همون قيمت اصل بفروشه   ولي بصورت كرك شده ،‌ هزينه اش رو هم براي توسعه شركتهاي نرم افزاري خرج كنه (يارانه بده بهشون)
اينطورري شايد خارجيا سر عقل اومدن و در هر صورت صنعت نرم افزار كشور يه جوني ميگيره 
من خودم به هيچ وجه با نامه نوشتن و يجورايي التماس كردن به اونها موافق نيستم ،‌ چون احساس ميكنم پايين آوردن شخصيت خودمونه 
بايد با افزايش علم خودمون اونا رو مجبور كنيم بيان دنبالمون

----------


## MSK

1- مگه همین الان هم شرکت هایی مثل node32 و kaspersky و avira توس ایران فعالیت نمی کنند و برتامه هاشون رو که کرکش هم اتفاقا هست با ۲۰ - ۳۰ هزارتومن لیسنس می کنند؟ تازه آخریه که مجانی و کاملا قانونیش هم هست!
۲- یکی دو سال پیش من شنیدم مایکروسافت محصولاتش رو با ۸۰٪!! تخفیف در پاکستان می فروشه تا با نبود کپی رایت مقابله کنه!!!
۳- لیست کشورهایی که sourceforge تحریمشون کرده: Cuba, Iran, North Korea, Sudan, Syria  علت: عدم رعایت حقوق بشر (در حقیقت ادعا می کنند - این سایت های این چنینی - که برای حمایت از مردم اون کشور این تحریم ها رو می کنند)

نتیجه: نه آقا؛ مشکل جای دیگس.

----------


## morrning

به دلایل روشن میشه فهمید کشور های خارجی ایرانی رو به تمسخر میگیرن! نفت رو از ایران با قیمت پایین میخرن با مهندسای ایرانی اون ور آب پالایشش میکنن و به خود ایرانیا با قیمت گزافی میفروشن. صنعت نرم افزار هم همینطوره! باید سیاست بازی و تغییر داد و مثل کشوری مثل چین بازی کرد هر چند میدونم حرفه و هیچ عملی در کار نیست

----------


## مهران رسا

واقعاً چند درصد از نرم افزار هایی که استفاده میکنیم به صورت قانونی  خریداری شده اند ؟ شخصاً اگر منوی start ویندوزم رو باز کنم حتی یک عدد نرم  افزار که به صورت اورجینال خریداری شده باشه هم نمیتونم پیدا کنم دیگه خود  ویندوز که جای خود دارد . چرا اکثر کشور های دنیا قانون copyright رو  رعایت میکنند و ما نمیکنیم ؟ آیا استفاده از نرم افزار های قفل شکسته در  جامعه اسلامی نمیتونه حرام اعلام بشه ؟ شما تصور کنید یک تیم برنامه نویسی  با  صرف  وقت ، هزینه و تلاش تعداد زیادی نیروی انسانی یک محصول نرم افزاری  ارائه میده . حالا ما با خیال راحت نسخه کرک شده رو خریداری میکنیم و  استفاده میکنیم . بدون اینکه حتی برای یک لحظه فکر کنیم کارمون درست هست یا  خیر . چند وقت پیش توی یک مغازه سی دی فروشی بودم . چشمم به یک بازی  کامپیوتری معروف افتاد که روی جلش نوشته بود _“با مجوز رسمی از وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی”_  . سوال اینجاست که این وزارتخانه چطور برای محصولی مجوز صادر میکنه که از  ریشه مشکل داره ؟ تصور کنید یک بازی کامپیوتری 80 دلاری ، با قیمت 2 دلار  توی ایران به فروش میرسه و این برای همه تبدیل به یک باور شده که همه  محصولات نرم افزاری رو ارزون و پایین تر از ارزشی که داره خریداری کنند .  اصلاً از انسانی بودن یا نبودن اینکار که بگذریم فکر میکنید این قضیه روی  صنعت نرم افزار داخل کشور تاثیر گذار نیست ؟ هرآنچه باعث شده تا ما مورد تحریم نرم افزاری قرار بگیریم همین رفتار های زشتی هست که نشون میدم .

----------


## vaezhasan

سلام به همه. 
- به نظر من قدم اول استفاده تمام كاربران ايراني از نرم افزارهاي لايسنس دار است. خريد نرم افزار و استفاده قانوني از آن باعث كسب احترام از سوي شركت هاي توسعه نرم افزار به كاربران ايراني است.
- قدم بعدي اعتراض كاربران ايراني در سايتهاي اطلاع رساني مثل فيس ... و توئي.. و غيره است كه جهان را متوجه حق استفاده يكسان افراد از منابع اينترنت و منابع ديگر نرم افزاري است. من يك موبايل آيفون خريدم به همون قيمتي كه ديگر افراد در دنيا مي خرن شايد هم كمي گران تر. دليلي نداره كه من نتونم از APP Store استفاده كنم. پس اميدوارم كه بتونيم با همكاري همه صداي اعتراض خود را همانند گذشته (رسمي كردن نام خليج فارس هر چند كه هنوز در گوگل مپ نامي از خليج فارس يا عرب وجود نداره) برسونيم. يا مثل اعتراض به پشتيباني از تاريخ فارسي در Visual Studio و موارد ديگه.

با تشكر

----------


## PHP Assistant

می دونید چرا؟ برای این که ایران قانون کپی رایت رو قبول نکرده. با این وضع از شرکتها شکایت هم دارید یا اون ها باید از ما شکایت داشته باشند که ویندوز 300 هزار تومنی را 3 تومن می خریم؟

----------


## رضا قربانی

به خاطر اینکه از ایرانی ها می ترسن . هر طور فکری به سر ایرانی ها می زنه.

جمله بالام مفهومی هست و هزاران درک داخلش وجود داره و ما باید به ایرانی بودنمون افتخار کنیم.
همین واسه این تاپیک کافیه

----------


## PHP Assistant

همین الان از دست این قانون کپی رایت و امضا نکردنش داریم دیوونه میشیم. در واقع به نظر من فیلترینگ و امضا نکردن کپی رایت یه سیاست برای خرید چیز پی N هست.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> می دونید چرا؟ برای این که ایران قانون کپی رایت رو قبول نکرده. با این وضع  از شرکتها شکایت هم دارید یا اون ها باید از ما شکایت داشته باشند که  ویندوز 300 هزار تومنی را 3 تومن می خریم؟


در یک تاپیک دیگه، جواب ادعای مشابهی رو دادم. اون پست جواب شما هم هست:

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1252962

----------


## PHP Assistant

آقای کشاورز. من صد دفعه این رو خوندم بله ولی این جا فعلا بحث کپی رایت که خب شما هم گفتید. اگه جواب من این جاست پس کو پاراگرافش؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آقای کشاورز. من صد دفعه این رو خوندم بله ولی این جا فعلا بحث کپی رایت که خب شما هم گفتید. اگه جواب من این جاست پس کو پاراگرافش؟


در پست شماره 25 همین تاپیک، شما مدعی شدید که تحریم ها بر علیه ایران به خاطر نبود قانون کپی رایت بین المللی در ایران هست. در لینکی که برای شما قرار دادم (در پست شماره 64 تاپیک مربوط به جوان مبتکر سمنانی)، توضیح دادم که کپی رایت بین المللی نرم افزار در چه شرایطی اعمال میشه (عضویت در سازمان تجارت جهانی)، و توضیح داده شد که حداقل 30 کشور در دنیا عضو رسمی این سازمان نیستند، و اگر قرار بود بر فرض شرکتی یا دولتی به این دلیل کشوری رو تحریم کنه، باید اون 30 کشور دیگه (من جمله روسیه) هم تحریم میشدند، در حالی که نشدند. پس بحثی که شما مطرح کردید، فاقد پایه و اساس هست. 

همچنین، معمولا این شرکت ها (به طور خاص شرکت های آمریکایی) در سایت خودشان هم صراحتا دلیل تحریم را ذکر کردند، و دلیل ذکر شده ممنوعیت صادرات شرکت های آمریکایی به ایران توسط وزارت خزانه داری آمریکا است.

امیدوارم این بار جوابتون رو گرفته باشید.

----------


## HamzehAzad

واقعا کاراشون جای تاسف داره!
توی مباحث علمی هم......!

----------


## #Elahe#

سلام

یکی از دوستان تو پستش گفته بود ما از برنامه های خودشون بر علیه خودشون استفاده میکنیم .

نمیدونم قصدشون شوخی بود یا واقعا نگاهشون اینه

کشورهایی مثل امریکا و آلمان و . . .برای چند صد سال آینده برنامه پیش بینی میکنند
به نظر من الان که تو ایران هر نوع برنامه و نرم افزار و سیستم عاملی به آسانی در دسترس است و آسان کرک میشه ، عمدی است
شرکتهایی مثل مایکروسافت و گوگل و . . . نمیخوان بازار سالهای آینده رو از دست بدند
بازار ایران اگر الان بر اثر تحریم غیرقابل استفاده و سوددهی باشه ، مطمئنا در آینده سود خواهد داشت
چون روال همیشه چنین نخواهد بود و روزی میرسه که نسبت دخل و خرج ایرانی هم باهم میخونند و ایران هم از تحریم درمیاد
و آن زمان ، موقعی ست که ایرانی به خاطر عادت به برنامه هایی مثل ویندوز مایکروسافت و یا سرچر گوگل ، همان روال رو ادامه میده . ولی اینبار با پرداخت هزینه

----------


## IamOverlord

یه کم از این تعصب الکی دست بردارید، مگه ما تحفه هستیم؟ توی جهان باید کشور ها بگیرن و بدن ، یعنی برای هم منفعتی داشته باشند ، مثلا واسه چیه ما بیان ... ؟ واسه این که مسلمونیم و ادعای دینی و بشری داریم؟  ولی سوء استفاده از حق دیگران ( حداقل تو همین صنعت و دنیای نرم افزار) برامون حرام به حساب نمیاد؟ اما ببینید خودی ها ما رو از چه چیز های دیگه ای منع می کنن و اونو حرام می دونن! اگه بخواهید تعصب داشته باشید، یا احساساتی باشید، یا بگید که سیاسی نگید چون سیاسی نیست، به هیچ جا نمی رسید...! اصلا بگید ببینم این قدر می گید ایرانی بودن ... ایرانی بودن ....، ایرانی بودن یعنی چی؟  ببینید در کل می خوام بگم که هیچ کس دلش برای هیچ کس نسوخته که بخواد بی دلیل براش کاری کنه، ما باید دلیل بدیم، بهانه بدیم، دستشون که مشکلمون حل شه. وگرنه با حرف زدن چیزی حل نمی شه مگر این که چیزی داشته باشی که روش مانور بدی و صحبت کنی و نهایتا کلنجار بری ... . ما بابت چی؟
می گید محدودیت دسترسی ؟ می تونستی به جای این که به خاطر چند تا چیز یقه ی کیلومتر ها اون طرف تر رو بگیری ، بیای خیلی از محدودیت دسترسی هایی که در دنیای اطلاعات از طرف خودی ها داری رو همین جا حل کنی . تازه نتیجه اش هم بهتره تا این که بخوای چند تا سایت خارجی بیان اسمت رو بزارن تو لیستشون ... . آن چنان هم فکر نکنید محدودیت می ذارن، اتفاقا به سودشون هست که تو خیلی از زمینه ها محدود نباشیم، می تونی دو دو تا چهارتا کنی بفهمی، محدودیت رو از جای دیگه هم ببین و حلش کن، فقط غصه نخور که!

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

@*IamOverlord:

با سلام، لطفا بحث را به جایی نکشید که مدیران گرامی مجبور به قفل کردن تاپیک شوند.

موضوع تایپک، راه حلی برای از بین بردن تحریم سایت های خارجی برای ایرانیان است.

ایران بیش از یازده میلیون کاربر اینترنتی دارد و به همین دلیل شرکت های بزرگی مانند گوگل، باید به حقوق کاربرهای ایرانی احترام بگزارند.
*

----------


## #Elahe#

> @*IamOverlord:
> 
> با سلام، لطفا بحث را به جایی نکشید که مدیران گرامی مجبور به قفل کردن تاپیک شوند.
> 
> موضوع تایپک، راه حلی برای از بین بردن تحریم سایت های خارجی برای ایرانیان است.
> 
> ایران بیش از یازده میلیون کاربر اینترنتی دارد و به همین دلیل شرکت های بزرگی مانند گوگل، باید به حقوق کاربرهای ایرانی احترام بگزارند.
> *


 هیچ *بایدی* وجود نداره
گوگل هم یک شرکته که به دنبال منافع خود در چارجوب کشور خودشه .
و یا امثال گوگل

----------


## mehran_sh_t

> در چارجوب کشور خودشه .


سلام
میشه بگید گوگل تو کدوم کشوره؟! این که هر شرکتی دنبال منافع خودشه قبول، ولی مطمئنا ایران هم منافعی برای شرکت های دیگه داره

من فکر می کنم مساله بزرگتر از این حرفهاست که تو این فروم حل بشه(البته اعضای فروم رو نمی شناسم) ولی می تونه شروعی باشه برای این کار.
اگر هم قراره راه حل پیدا بشه، باید دو طرفه باشه، هم شرکت های مشابه، هم ایران. باید تعادلی برقرار بشه

----------


## IamOverlord

> سلام
> میشه بگید گوگل تو کدوم کشوره؟! این که هر شرکتی دنبال منافع خودشه قبول، ولی مطمئنا ایران هم منافعی برای شرکت های دیگه داره
> 
> من فکر می کنم مساله بزرگتر از این حرفهاست که تو این فروم حل بشه(البته اعضای فروم رو نمی شناسم) ولی می تونه شروعی باشه برای این کار.
> اگر هم قراره راه حل پیدا بشه، باید دو طرفه باشه، هم شرکت های مشابه، هم ایران. باید تعادلی برقرار بشه


اگر ایران منفعت داشت که می تونست منافعی بگیره و اگر نمی گرفت می تونست اون منفعت رو قطع کنه. پس دیگه مشکل کجاست؟! و کاملا با حرف آخر شما موافقم.
تنها راه کنار اومدن کشور ها و مردم دنیا با هم قرارداد هست، مثلا تبادل منفعتی که اگر یکی زد زیر قولش اون یکی هم بزنه. اگر این طور نباشه، قضیه می شه همین بلایی که سر ما ایرانی ها اومده. مثلا چه طور فلان کشور حق داره فلان میلیارد دلار ما رو نده؟ و ما هیچ چیز نتونیم بگیم؟ چه طور حق دارند ما رو از بعضی سرویس ه محروم کنند و ما کاری نتونیم بکنیم؟ (البته جز حرف زدن!)
در کل باید ببینیم در چنین مواقعی چه طور می تونیم ضرر و تحریم اون ها نسبت به خودمون رو جبران کنیم. که تازه اگر هم این راه حل رو پیدا کردیم، اجراش به تنهایی از عهده ی ما بر نمی آد.

----------


## joker

يه شعر قديميه كه ميگه :
در دنياي ضعيف كش كه از حق دور است ، رو زور بدست آر كه حق با زور است ( يخورده اينور اونور)

فعلا كه زورمون نميرسه ، پس .... :)

تمام محدوديتهاي گوگل و مخابرات هم با يك *** دو هزارتومني حل ميشه اما اين ظاهر قضيه را حل ميكنه....

*امروز با پراكسي و مخلفاتش وصل شديم ، يواشكي و قايمكي ، فردا به بچه ات هم ميگي بابا بيا با پراكسي برو اينترنت سرچ كن ؟؟
*

----------


## m44miri

جواب قلدر بازی و حرکتهای ریسکی.وجه بد برای کشورمان به وجود آوردن در جامعه جهانی فقط یک جمله است:
منزوی شدن و منافع ایران و ایرانی را به خطر انداختن

----------

